# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met UMC Utrecht

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
UMC Utrecht
Heidelberglaan 100
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van UMC Utrecht


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met UMC Utrecht.*

----------


## Mathilde-1

Voor een ziekenhuis erg open. De kwaliteit is niet zo goed omdat de vele specialisten hun gezicht zelden laten zien in de polikliniek. Ook veel parttimers. Weinig onderlinge controle: assistent artsen worden niet kritisch begeleid.

----------


## [email protected]

> Adres:
> UMC Utrecht
> Heidelberglaan 100
> Utrecht
> 
> Bezoek de website van UMC Utrecht
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met UMC Utrecht.*


Zeer goed ziekenhuis, gelukkig ben ik met de ambulance naar dit ziekenhuis gebracht nadat ze mij bewusteloos naast de fiets in Hilversum hadden gevonden. Het kundige ambulance-personeel had de situatie goed ingeschat dat er iets zeer ernstigs aan de hand was. Ik was pas 33 jaar, een groot aneurisma in mijn hoofd was gesprongen. Na een kunstmatige coma van 1 maand heb ik een bypass in mijn hoofd gehad.
Mijn partner, 2 kinderen van toendertijd 6 en 4 jaar, zijn al die tijd geweldig opgevangen en begeleid. Mijn verblijf van ruim een maand na de bypass in het ziekenhuis was zeer goed, vriendelijk personeel en goede verzorging.
Het was trouwens een aneurisma door een zwakke plek in een bloedvat die waarschijnlijk sinds mijn geboorte al aanwezig was, de rest van de bloedvaten in mijn hoofd zijn goed.
Maar dit vind ik ook zo goed van dit ziekenhuis ze vroegen of er in de familie vaker hersenbloedingen voorkwamen, en ja meerdere tantes en oom hebben er een gehad. Daarom hebben ze bij mijn zussen en broer het advies gegeven een MRI-scan te laten doen en ook mijn kinderen laten het binnenkort doen, ze zijn inmiddels in de twintig.

----------

